# **** dogs on bear



## mi_steelman (Jan 11, 2009)

how many on here use your hounds to hunt both **** and bear. i have heard of guys doin it and then i have heard not to do it. we have property up in baraga and up by paradise and am thinking of getting some new hounds to do both. always been a **** hunter with blue dogs. any advise would be greatly appreciated. thanks!!


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

If your hunting in bear country and just want to tree a ****, you might run into a long night with a bear chase.

Most bear hunters tell me the most aggravating thing for them, is to turn in on a bear and have a good chase, then get treed, only to walk into a ****.


----------



## mi_steelman (Jan 11, 2009)

ya that what i have heard to...just dont really want to have just bear dogs that only sit in the kennel except for the few times i take them up. i guess i have a lil more thinking to do on the situation....


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I've been doing it for over 35 years. No complaints.
Good dogs know what the difference between night and day.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

I agree with jackbob. I by no means have anywhere close to 35 years running hounds but I have put some time into doing both and have seen some good dogs. The good ones should be able to stay on that bear track when put on it. 
When I ran bears I used my running walker that I ran fox and coyotes with. When put on a bear he never left it for a coyote. And he ran coyotes for two years before ever seeing a bear. There was one day we had my buddies blue dogs and my one foxhound in my truck. The track was rigged, track was found in road, tailgate dropped, race was on. Well we ended up with a treed bear and a good coyote race. My foxhound and one blue dog treed the bear. The other blues took the yote. 
A plott guy I know starts and runs all his plotts on **** then runs the heck out of bear with the same dogs. 

Later, dave


----------



## mi_steelman (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks for all of the info. you guys are makeing my decision a heck of a lot easier, dont think my wife feels the same way though lol


----------



## Terry Van Haitsma (Jun 23, 2006)

I put my good walker in a bear race one day. He caught up with the bear. He turned around went back to the truck. He jumped in the dog box pushed all the straw in front of the door and would not come out.:lol:


----------



## mi_steelman (Jan 11, 2009)

sounds like a walker lol..just kidding.. what blood are ur walkers?


----------



## Terry Van Haitsma (Jun 23, 2006)

I do not have any hounds anymore. But the walkers ( **** dogs)I had were out of hillbilly mac.


----------



## mi_steelman (Jan 11, 2009)

i dont know a whole lot of walker blood.. was that local breeding?


----------

